# Action packed trolling video



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Must admit I am proud to be a Florida native. What an honor showcasing our Tropical Wonderland. 
This is our Florida
Mr. Mike Burke, Osprey, Florida, knows what it's like to troll our waters from a head boat. Mr. Burke is all business; he is serious about fishing

Check out the short, action packed, video from several different trips deep into our Gulf of Mexico. 
(click on the Youtube link)

https://youtu.be/DBBPPIr1-mA


----------

